# LOGIC REMOTE: Any assignable faders?



## ein fisch (Apr 1, 2019)

I want to record cc1 live automation and have hoped for a fader which is assignable to cc1 in logic remote, or just a free fader assignable to anything.

Would be super glad if someone could help me on this


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 1, 2019)

The only way to do that currently is to assign a knob in Smart Controls to CC1, then it will show up in Logic Remote under the smart controls - I don't think there is a way to assign a fader.


----------



## ein fisch (Apr 1, 2019)

stonzthro said:


> The only way to do that currently is to assign a knob in Smart Controls to CC1, then it will show up in Logic Remote under the smart controls - I don't think there is a way to assign a fader.


thanks for the reply. how do i do that? (there isnt alot of info online on this subject)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 1, 2019)

If you want to use your iPad for standard midi cc control, you’ll need a separate app like Touch OSC, Midi Designer etc. Good luck!


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't really have time to write up a tutorial on it right now, but if you read through the section in the manual regarding assigning Smart Controls, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Apr 1, 2019)

It's actually pretty easy (and cheap) to do this with Touch OSC. Download the apps for computer and tablet (don't forget the Midi-Bridge), make sure your computer connects to your tablet, build a fader with CC1 and send it to your tablet, voila. At least that's all I did and it worked. No need to configure anything in Logic itselve.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 1, 2019)

Logic Control is better, and it's free.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 2, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Logic Control is better, and it's free.



Except it won't work for this purpose...I wish it did.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 2, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Except it won't work for this purpose...I wish it did.


Yup, Remote uses a different protocol (OSC?) to communicate with Logic. If want plain, vanilla midi, you'll need another app.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 2, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yup, Remote uses a different protocol (OSC?) to communicate with Logic. If want plain, vanilla midi, you'll need another app.



I have TouchOSC, best $6 ever spent!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Apr 2, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I have TouchOSC, best $6 ever spent!


Couldn't agree more !


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 2, 2019)

Logic Control is really missing a few things to make it perfect
- assignable MIDI CC faders
- selectable articulations for articulation maps
- resizable keystroke buttons - they ones they have are huge
- function macros
It is a great app, but for my purposes it is too limiting; so I still need TouchOSC


----------



## cellicello (Jun 24, 2021)

It's really late but, you could use the Smart Controls on the iPad version of the Apple Remote
to control CC.
First, in Logic, turn on Smart Control (B)
then assign in the Smart Control window press the i button and choose which CC you want.
When set, use your iPad Smart Control knobs


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 24, 2021)

You can make a Smart Control layout that allows you to select articulations from a drop down menu.

"For example, the Smart Control for a synthesizer might include screen controls for choosing the waveform and adjusting the resonance and filter cutoff, while one for a string instrument might include controls for changing the articulation."

Ya Logic Remote needs a few tweaks but it's pretty damn good...


----------

